# Vorstellung und ein paar Fragen



## Raubfischangler85 (19. Juni 2019)

Moin moin liebe Anglergemeinde.
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich kurz vorstellen, bin 33Jahre alt, habe meinen Angelschein seit 19Jahren aber lange nicht soviel Erfahrung wie sich das anhört.(erst seit knapp drei Jahren wieder aktiv und auch mit 16damals quasi aufgehört).
Angele am liebsten vom Boot, aber auch gerne in Lübeck an der Trave, oder wo auch immer es gerade möglich ist.
Einen Lieblingsfisch habe ich nicht, aber Zander, Hecht, Köhler, Barsch und Dorsch finde ich super.
Bisher bin ich ausgerüstet mit einer Balzer Spinnrute doppeltes Lottchen IM7, 2,7m mit zwei Spitzen und einem WG von 15-40g und 40-70g und passender Rolle.
Außerdem eine Shimano Alivio, aber von der bin ich nicht sehr begeistert.

Nun zu meinen Fragen.

1. Habe eine Baitcastrute geschenkt bekommen(Savage Gear Finezze, vertical, 1,87m bis 40g).
Habe keine Ahnung von den dazugehörigen Rollen. Ist es machbar diese mit einer Stationärrolle einigermaßen vernünftig zu fischen? Hat das mal jemand probiert? 

 2. Ich möchte unbedingt bald an den Bodden und bin auch fast jedes Jahr in Schweden und würde gerne auch größere Köder fischen können. Hauptsächlich vom Boot. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rute und Rolle. Ich habe dafür ca. 300€ gespart. Hat da jemand ne gute Kombi parat?
Dachte bei den Ruten bisher an "Zeck Big Stick", etwas von Shimano oder die Greys Prowla. Rollen bin ich ziemlich überfragt.

3. Wenn man das Geld für eine hochwertige Kombo bis 300€ hat, etwa gleich viele Tage im Jahr auf Hecht  mit Bigbaits geht, als auch gerne leichter auf Zander, Barsch oder bei Ententeich Dorsch auf der Ostsee fischt. Wofür würdet ihr euer Geld ausgeben?

Danke für eure Antworten und ich hoffe ich habe jetzt keine Regeln gebrochen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

zu 1.
Sollte man der Rute zu Liebe nicht machen, ist auf Dauer nicht gesund, denn beim Baitcastfischen schauen die Ringe gegen den Himmel, während bei einer Rute, die mit Stationärrolle gefischt wird, die Ringe nach unten zeigen. Dadurch wird die Rute im Drill und beim Werfen komplett anders herum bvelastet, wofür sie nicht gemacht ist!
Die genannte Rute ist, soweit ich im Kopf habe, ein ganz passables Stöckchen mit 40 Tonnen- Blank, also ne richtig gut zu gebrauchende Rute, mit guter Rückmeldung. Ich würde mir die nicht schrotten wollen durch Fehlbelastung des Blankes/unsachgemäßen Gebrauch. Lieber auf Seite stellen bis man sich eine dazu passende Rolle leisten kann(z.B. Daiwa Tatula Type-R CT 100HSL, Daiwa T3 Balistic....)

zu 2.
Versuch gar nicht erst dieses Spektrum mit einer Ruten- Rollekombi abzudecken.
Hol dir für die Big- Baitgeschichte eine Balzer Shiarasu Big Bait:
https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/balzer-shirasu-big-bait-2-42m-85-160g/ (die Beschreibung liest du lieber woanders, hier hat AM- Angelshop per Copy & Paste, wie so oft versagt!!! Irgendwie ist diesbezüglich bei AM permanent ein Schlamper am Werk, keine Ahnung ob der Eddi oder der Marcel sowas verkackt )
dazu ne Penn Slammer im Abverkauf(Kran für wenigf Geld + Norwegen tauglich(Slammer 460 oder 560) => Viel Spaß für wenig Geld! Die Rute ist ne IM8 hat auch Rückmeldung und wenig Gewicht, dazu robust(ich fische die selbst auch vom Boot und sogar vom Ufer mit Gummilatschen um 30 cm und große köderfische am Drakovice- System)

Da bleibt dann auch Kohle für ne Zander/Barschkombi, wo mehr Geld zu investieren, Sinn macht!
Schnäppchen wäre hier 'ne Zanderkant 2.0- Rute dazu ne Shimano Stradic(Ende Juni kommt die Stradic FL), das heißt die bisherige Stradic FK wird billiger und die geilere FL- wird im Handel sein!

zu3.
siehe zweitens:
Pilken und Big Bait- Batscherei kann man mit einer Kombi erschlagen. Als Basis ist eine Penn Slammer über jeden Zweifel erhaben und gerade im Rausschmiss für richtig kleines Geld zu haben und als Rute reicht eine Balzer Shirasu Big Bait oder eine vergleichbare Rute mit gleichem oder höherem Wurfgewicht bis 250 Gramm. So grobes Werkzeug gibt's für kleines Geld und dennoch in gut!


----------



## phobos (20. Juni 2019)

Eine Slammer als Spinrolle würde ich nicht empfehlen (Und das als Fan von den Rollen, mit 4 eingenen Live Linern).
Zu schwer und Wickelbild nicht das beste. 
Hatte neulich erst eine Zuhause, da ich statt der Live Liner die normale bekommen hatte und schon überlegt die zu behalten als Spinnrolle aber wieder verworfen...


----------



## alexpp (20. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Da bleibt dann auch Kohle für ne Zander/Barschkombi, wo mehr Geld zu investieren, Sinn macht!
> Schnäppchen wäre hier 'ne Zanderkant 2.0- Rute dazu ne Shimano Stradic(Ende Juni kommt die Stradic FL), das heißt die bisherige Stradic FK wird billiger und die geilere FL- wird im Handel sein!...



Die erste Zanderkant ist eine sehr harte Rute, die zweite soll zwar etwas weicher sein, dürfte aber weiterhin ziemlich hart sein. Mir ist die sogar für Zander am Rhein viel zu hart.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Eine Slammer als Spinrolle würde ich nicht empfehlen (Und das als Fan von den Rollen, mit 4 eingenen Live Linern).
> Zu schwer und Wickelbild nicht das beste.
> Hatte neulich erst eine Zuhause, da ich statt der Live Liner die normale bekommen hatte und schon überlegt die zu behalten als Spinnrolle aber wieder verworfen...


Wer braucht Wickelbild?
Das ist beim Werfen von Ködern um 100 Gramm+ Kosmetik und hat auf die Wurfeigenschaften so wenig Auswirkung, dass es im Grunde nur die Augen stört.
Hab auch noch nie einen Norwegenfan gehört, der sich über die mangelnde Qualität einer Slammer beschwert hätte, geschweige denn dass das Wickelbild so grottenschlecht ist, wie es einige hier gelegentlich machen. Für ~55 Euronen gibt es definitiv keine bessere Vollmetallrolle zu kaufen als derzeit die alte Slammer.
Das Gewicht merkt man auch weit weniger an einer Big- Bait oder Pilkrute im Vergleich zur Kopflastigkeit einiger aberwitziger Rutenkombis aus 2,7m Zanderstecken mit 215 Gramm- Hightechplastik- Röllchen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die erste Zanderkant ist eine sehr harte Rute, die zweite soll zwar etwas weicher sein, dürfte aber weiterhin ziemlich hart sein. Mir ist die sogar für Zander am Rhein viel zu hart.


Die aktuell noch gelegentlich verfügbare, ist merklich weicher als die erste Generation und im Vergleich zur Smoke ein Schnäppchen(nicht soviel schlechter, wie sie billiger ist)


----------



## alexpp (20. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Das Gewicht merkt man auch weit weniger an einer Big- Bait oder Pilkrute im Vergleich zur Kopflastigkeit einiger aberwitziger Rutenkombis aus 2,7m Zanderstecken mit 215 Gramm- Hightechplastik- Röllchen.


Die Tendenz geht immer mehr zu leichten Rollen, das wird sich nicht so schnell ändern. Mit Rollen sollte man die Kopflastigkeit nicht ausgleichen, weil die Rolle nah am Schwerpunkt sitzt. Es bringt nur wenig und beschwert unnötig die Combo.



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die aktuell noch gelegentlich verfügbare, ist merklich weicher als die erste Generation und im Vergleich zur Smoke ein Schnäppchen(nicht soviel schlechter, wie sie billiger ist)


Die erste Zanderkant ist eher eine 50-100g WG Rute. Der Nachfolger vermutlich 40-80g. Wie gesagt, viel zu hart.


----------



## phobos (20. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wer braucht Wickelbild?


Alle die nicht auf Perückenbildung stehen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Alle die nicht auf Perückenbildung stehen...


Sorry, aber die Wickelbilder von heute, hatte vor 20 Jahren noch kaum eine Rolle, nicht einmal Shimano Biomaster und höher.
Selbst das Wickelbild einer Slammer ist da schon "großes Kino" im Vergleich zu damals und dennoch angelten wir schon damals und hatten auch nicht ständig Perücken. Die meisten Perücken entstanden damals wie heute, wegen den Problemen zwischen den Ohren der Angler(wie beim Computer)...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht immer mehr zu leichten Rollen, das wird sich nicht so schnell ändern. Mit Rollen sollte man die Kopflastigkeit nicht ausgleichen, weil die Rolle nah am Schwerpunkt sitzt. Es bringt nur wenig und beschwert unnötig die Combo....


Ich bin immer noch der Meinung , dass eine Rolle größen- und gewichtstechnisch zur Rute passen muss und kopflastige Kombos machen keinen Spaß, weil es anstrengend ist damit zu fischen!
Der Trend kann hingehen wo er will, aber wird nur Bestand haben, wenn die Kombo am Ende, in Höhe Vordergriff auf dem Finger ausbalanciert liegt.
Alles Andere ist und bleibt Mist.
Ob dann nun die Kombos durch leichtere Ruten, passend zu leichter gewordenen Rollen ins Gleichgewicht gebracht werden, ob die Rolle mit mehr Gewicht es ausgleichen muss oder ob das mit Kontergewichten bewerkstelligt wird, ist am Ende egal.
Und 'ne schwere Rolle am Kipp-/Schwerpunkt am Handgelenk, fällt schon rein auf den Hebelgesetzen beruhend deutlich weniger ins Gewicht, als ne kopflastige Kombo, wo die Kombi selbst oberhalb des Vordergriffs auf den Finger aufgelegt, noch mit der Rutenspitze gegen die Erde kippt.



alexpp schrieb:


> .....Die erste Zanderkant ist eher eine 50- 100g WG Rute. Der Nachfolger vermutlich 40- 80g. Wie gesagt, viel zu hart.


Ich würde sagen, das ist deine Meinung, beruhend auf deinen Vorlieben und Erfahrungen. Sprich, die Rute ist nicht zwangsläufig zu hart, sondern in der Hauptsache dir zu hart. Die Rute hat sicher nicht umsonst eine hohe Akzeptanz und der Name dahinter, ist ja nun nicht wirklich der Oberamateur unter den Zanderanglern. Von daher bin ich schon geneigt, dein hartes Urteil, argumentativ abzuschwächen.
Zudem fische ich die Rute selbst und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass meine Bissverwertung seit Verwendung, der "viel zu harten Rute", deutlich besser geworden ist. Davor fischte ich die Shimano Yasei Zander Shad, die ich dann verkauft habe.

Davon ab fände ich es besser, sowas nicht im Junganglerforum zu diskutieren, da sowas, die ohnehin schon unsichere Klientel noch mehr verunsichert, als dass es ihnen hilft. Ich fände es besser, du würdest einen Teil deiner Kritik, zu Gunsten von Gegenvorschlägen(Tacklevorschlägen) mit sachlicher Begründung eintauschen; es würde den jungen Leuten hier sicher mehr helfen, als die Besserwisserei ohne zielführende Vorschläge, wie man es denn wirklich besser machen kann.


----------



## alexpp (20. Juni 2019)

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, du willst die Leute verarschen. Du hast die Zanderkant als Zander/Barschrute empfohlen. Hier ist ein Vergleich der ersten Zanderkant mit einer straffen Akilas 90XH. Die Zanderkant wird nicht ohne Grund Besenstiel genannt, der Nachfolger ist sicher nicht deutlich weicher geworden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juni 2019)

Ja nuuu, was will man machen.
Zum Zanderangeln ist sie gemacht und dafür taugt sie auch, auch wenn du ein Problem mit ihrer Steife hast.
Mir gefällt's, weil man damit auch auf große Distanz und bei verhaltenem/etwas zu zögerlich gesetztem Anschlag(bei unklarer Situation oder Konzentrationslücke), noch einen gehängt bekommst, wo es das mit einer anderen Rute schon gewesen wäre. Auch bei Großzandern mit dicker Knorpelplatte im Gaumen und ungünstigen Bedingungen, hämmert es den Haken aus dem Handgelenk top herein.
Für's Barschangeln ist sie freilich eher suboptimal und die steife Rute bereitet da keinen Drillspaß, aber es geht.
Nimmt man nun als Lösung eine z.B. 18 Gramm Flitsche, dann ist die für's Barschangeln so lala(denn 'ne Rute bis 10-12 Gramm wäre eben optimal) und für Zander zu weich, also eben auch suboptimal.
Also muss man sagen, entweder oder => man kann nicht alles haben und auch wenn Anfänger gerne alles gleich und sofort haben wollen, es ist und bleibt Mist!
Die Eine-für-Alles-Angel-/Spinnrute gibt's nun mal nicht.

Die Akilas ist übrigens auch ein schönes Stöckchen, wenn auch nicht so mega, wie z.B. die Destrada.


----------



## Raubfischangler85 (23. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für die Antworten, hab da ja scheinbar eine nette Diskussion losgetreten, war nicht meine Absicht.

Um nochmal auf meine Fragen zurückzukommen.

Baitcastrute Savage Gear Finezze
1. Ok, dann sollte ich mir scheinbar eine passende Rolle holen, denke werde es jetzt erstmal damit versuchen und üben. https://www.amazon.de/Lixada-Baitcasting-Angelrolle-Kugellager-Geschwindigkeit/dp/B07JZBBNJ5/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Angeln am Bodden etc. für Hecht und größere Köder(WG am besten 70-150g)
2. Hab hier eine Penn Slammer 560 liegen, die scheint mir doch recht schwer. Okuma Custom Spin  CSP 40 wird vermutlich nicht ausreichen? Da könnte ich auch drauf zurück greifen.
Also nen guten aber recht günstigen Stock, da wäre ich noch für Vorschläge offen, Rolle natürlich gerne auch.

3. Da warte ich dann erstmal, Investitionen 1 oder vor allem 2 stehen jetzt erstmal vorrangig an.


----------

